# JSF und der jsp:include Befehl



## isowiz (2. Jun 2007)

Ich habe eine JSF Seite. In diese habe ich mit <jsp:include page="../nav.jsp" /> mein Menü eingebunden.

Nun möchte ich meine Seite auf Sprachunabhängigkeit umstellen. Dazuu hab ich eine Sprachauswahl in das Menü eingeführt. 


```
<h:form>
    <h:commandLink value="#{lang.portugiesisch}" actionListener="#{Language.changeLanguage}">
        <f:param id="pr" name="pr" value="pr"/>
    </h:commandLink>
</h:form>
```
natürlich alles schön umschlossen mit <f:verbatim>

wenn ich den obigen code aber direkt in meine jsf seite aufnehme kann wird die sprache gewechselt. also funktionieren tut alles. nur eben nicht, wenn ich es per <jsp:include page="../nav.jsp" /> includiere. 

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen? Ich weis mir keinen Rat mehr.


----------



## WeirdAl (3. Jun 2007)

Hi,
zeig mal bitte die nav-seite bzw. was genau funktioniert nicht? Wird nichts angezeigt, bekommst du einen Fehler?

Cu
Alex


----------



## isowiz (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo WeirdAl.

Danke für Deine Antwort . Ich hab den Fehler mittlerweile gefunden. Und wie so oft wars ein dummer. Ich hatte beim laden der Sprachdatei einen Schreibfehler. Also in dieser Zeile:

```
<f:loadBundle basename="de.pckg.Messages" var="msg"/>
```

Dennoch danke für Deine hilfe.


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

hmm, so sollte es klappen.

<%@ include file="../nav.jsp" %>



(Wenn du die include änderst muss warscheinlich auch die Datei in der der include steht verändert werden. Tomcat schaut nach dem Datum. Wenn die Datei in der der include steht noch das selbe datum des letzten deployes hat, macht das tomcat nicht noch mal. Und damit bleit es beim alten.)

Grüsse


----------

